# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 18/03/2009

## Παναγιώτης

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για την άνοιξη (ίσως και για το Καλοκάιρι) την Τετάρτη 18-3-2009 στο Olympico* * (κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)**
OLYMPICO.jpg
Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...
*

----------


## scoufgian

Παναγιωτη σαν ωρα να πουμε κατα τις 8?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παράλειψη (της νύχτας τα καμώματα...) ναι ώρα 8 :00 μμ και ...όσο πάει.

----------


## evridiki

> Παράλειψη (της νύχτας τα καμώματα...) ναι ώρα 8 :00 μμ και ...όσο πάει.


Τα τσιγαρα, τα ποτα και τα ξενυχτια!!!!........

----------


## evridiki

Θα ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρεια να βρεθουμε ολοι (σοοι ενδιαφερονται για το αθλημα της ιστιοπλοιας) και να γνωριστουμε αφου με καποιους επικοινωνουμε μεσω φορουμ. 
Αλλωστε ξεκιναει και το προγραμμα των αγωνων και η γνωριμια μεταξυ μας παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο....

Σας περιμενουμε με μεγαλη χαρα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλη ιδεα!Αλλωστε το olympico ειναι super μερος για τετοια! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Δε γινόταν μια μέρα πριν;  :Sad:  Από Πέμπτη φιλοξενώ ένα φίλο απ΄έξω, δε με κόβω να τα καταφέρνω...

----------


## evridiki

> Δε γινόταν μια μέρα πριν;  Από Πέμπτη φιλοξενώ ένα φίλο απ΄έξω, δε με κόβω να τα καταφέρνω...


Τεταρτη ειναι η συναντηση....

----------


## .voyager

Tότε κάτι έχω λάθος υπόψιν μου  :Very Happy: 
Τσεκάρω και θα επβεβαιώσω!

----------


## Eng

Μου φαινεται Παναγιωτη πως θα είμαι και γω εκει με το καλο! Πάντως - λεω τωρα - καλο θα ηταν να καναμε και μια συναντηση για γκαζαδες καποια στιγμη.. :Wink:  :Razz: . 

Υ.Γ, Για οποια αλλαγή θα επικοινωνησω!

----------


## scoufgian

ηδη δηλωσα κι εγω στο facebook οτι θα παρευρεθω

----------


## .voyager

Θα έρθω κι εγώωωω!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## blueseacat

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί, rendez-vous λοιπόν Τετάρτη 18/03 στο Οlympicoooo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blueseacat

Κρίμα που δεν μπορείς και το λέγαμε τόσο καιρό να συναντηθούμε ... φέρε και τον φίλο σου  :Razz:  Οσο για την Αράχωβα σίγουρα θα περάσεις καλά, σε ζηλεύωω





> Θα ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρεια να βρεθουμε ολοι (σοοι ενδιαφερονται για το αθλημα της ιστιοπλοιας) και να γνωριστουμε αφου με καποιους επικοινωνουμε μεσω φορουμ. 
> Αλλωστε ξεκιναει και το προγραμμα των αγωνων και η γνωριμια μεταξυ μας παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο....
> 
> Σας περιμενουμε με μεγαλη χαρα!

----------


## roussosf

> *Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για την άνοιξη (ίσως και για το Καλοκάιρι) την Τετάρτη 18-3-2009 στο Olympico* * (κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)**
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30578
> Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...
> *


μηπως θα ειναι ημερα champion leage και μηπως θα εχουμε και αγωνα στην Αθηνα? δεν ξερω λεω μηπως

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η συνάντηση είναι την Τετάρτη *18-3-2009* Τσάμπιονς Λίγκέχει στις 11-3 και μετά στις 8-4.

----------


## navigation

Μέσα και εγώ..αρκεί να μην το ξέχασω!!!!!πλάκα κάνω!!! και εγώ λοιπόν μέσα, αν και...δεν βλέπω traffik...δεν βλέπω traffik....αντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frost

Πάντα μέσα κι εγώ... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μέσα και εγώ..αρκεί να μην το ξέχασω!!!!!πλάκα κάνω!!! και εγώ λοιπόν μέσα, αν και...δεν βλέπω traffik...δεν βλέπω traffik....αντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 δεν αρχιζεις σιγα σιγα να φτιαχνεις και τη σχετικη λιστα?

----------


## sylver23

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng *
6.blueseacat
7.navigation
8.frost 
10.mastropanagos
11.sylver23 (24)

----------


## mastrovasilis

διακρινω μια κακια φίλε sylver ακου κει ο 8ος και ο 9ος πάνε μαζι γιατι δεν λες απο την αρχη LeoFrost και να τελιωνεις.
Εγω πάντως θα τον απολαυσω τον καφε απο το Hong Gyun Dong Du hotel. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ειμαι στη ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω οτι τα προ μηνος φυτευθεντα γεωμηλα Τηνου αναπτυσονται κανονικως και ορμομενος εκ της ανελπιστου επιτυχιας απεφασισα να προεκτινω τας γεωργικας ενασχολησεις εντος του κηπαριου. Καθ οτι λοιπον παραλληλα με τα γεωμηλα ανεπτυσεται και η ενοχλητικη Ούρτικα η δίοικος εσκεφθην οτι ο μονος τροπος αντιμετωπισεως της ειναι η βρωσιν της εκ κοπαδιου αμνοεριφιων δι αυτον το λογω ζητω εκ του φιλου Ιωαννη Σκουφγιαν κατα την συναντηση που θα πραγματοποιηθει την δεκατη ογδοη μηνος μαρτιου του δισχιλιοστου ενατου ετους μ.χ. και ωρα ογδοη μετα μεσημβριας να μου επιστρεψει το προ διμηνου παραχωρηθεν εις αυτον κοπαδι. Παραλληλως θα μου δωθει η ευκαιρια να συναντησω και να συνομιλησω με οσους εκλεκτους συνταξιδιωτες συμπαρευρεθουν.
Παρακαλω σε Αργυρε Εικοστε τριτε (ή τεταρτε) οπως συμπεριλαβεις το ταπεινο ονομα μου στην εκλεκτη λισταν (παντοτε βεβαιως βεβαιως με αστερισκον).
Ευχαριστω τα μαλλα.
Ροσιναντης ο Τηνιος

----------


## Leo

Με όλο αυτό το άρθρο θέλεις να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή? Στο Ολύμπικο θα πάνε οι άνθρωποι ... για καφέ. Δεν είναι η συαντήση στη Γεωπονική... Πάω για ύπνο γατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά... :Razz: . ¶στο πάνω μου ρόσι... θα στο διαγράψω  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Αφου δηλωσε συμμετοχη ο Αντωνης οσοι παμε... κρανος :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
κι εγω στη λιστα!

----------


## scoufgian

δεν σε βλεπω να παιρνεις το κοπαδι πισω....τοτε που σου λεγα να το παρεις εσυ δεν ηθελες.......ηδη ενοψει Πασχα εχω αρχισει να τα πουλαω .Πιστευω σε καμια εβδομαδα να χω ξεπουλησει.Το μεριδιο σου παντως απο τις πωλησεις θα το παρεις για να παρεις φυτοφαρμακα......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgre  en:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ροσιναντης ο Τηνιος


Κυριε Ρισιναντη ,μας εστειλες για αλλη μια φορα !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Να σαι καλα !!!

----------


## prutanis

Για πρωτη φορα σε τετοια συναντηση κι εγω παιδια!
μετα την πιτα και σε καφε :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εγώ θα ειμαι σχετικά κοντά στο Μαστροβασιλη. Χαιρετισμους απο το Ουλσαν της Ν.Κορέας!

----------


## Vortigern

Εξω και εγω...κλασσικα..εκτος και αν ναυλωσετε κανα βαρκακι να με παρει και να με φερει παλι πισω....οποτε τον καφε θα τον πιω στην ''Βεραντα'' εγω :Very Happy:

----------


## NikosP

Πολύ θα ήθελα να βρεθώ και σε αυτή την συνάντηση του Nautilia αλλά δυστυχώς θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδος.Υπομονή μέχρι την επόμενη.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εγώ θα ειμαι σχετικά κοντά στο Μαστροβασιλη. Χαιρετισμους απο το Ουλσαν της Ν.Κορέας!


  Νομίζω ότι την επόμενη συνάντηση πρέπει να την κάνουμε στη Σιγκαπούρη που σας πέφτε κοντά... έχω ένα μέρος υπόψη μου.... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Για αυτήν την κοντινή στο Olympico στις 18-3 ο Sylver23+ καρατάει το crew list;

----------


## Leo

> ............ 
> Για αυτήν την κοντινή στο Olympico στις 18-3 ο Sylver23+ καρατάει το crew list;


και γράφει ότι τον φωτίζει ο Θεός....  :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

και εγώ μέσα :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

> Κρίμα που δεν μπορείς και το λέγαμε τόσο καιρό να συναντηθούμε ... φέρε και τον φίλο σου  Οσο για την Αράχωβα σίγουρα θα περάσεις καλά, σε ζηλεύωω


Mα εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι....μαλλον καταλαβες λαθος....
Και στην λιστα παρακαλω αμεσως!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

αρα εχουμε προς το παρων

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost (και ελπιζω και ο -αυτοι οι 2 πανε πακετο-  :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δυστυχώς ούτε και εγώ θα μπορέσω να βρεθώ στην συνάντηση γιατί δεν μου επιτρέπει η μέρα επειδή είναι καθημερινή. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να στην επόμενη...*

----------


## blueseacat

Geia sou Eyridikiiiii. Tha ta katafereis na ertheis telika stis 18/3 ????

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε με το συμπάθειο αλλά σου χει γράψει 2 φορές ότι θα έρθει :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## blueseacat

Ok λάθος είχα καταλάβει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  άνθρωποι είμαστε και σφάλματα κάνουμε. Νάσαι καλά. Είδα την Ευρυδίκη μας στην λίστα του Sylver 





> Φίλε με το συμπάθειο αλλά σου χει γράψει 2 φορές ότι θα έρθει :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Naias II

Αναθεωρώ το λάθος μου για το "φίλε". Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε η φίλη blueseacat  :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

Συλβερ για ριξε και μια ματια σε οσους εχουν πει οτι θα ειναι στην συναντηση απο το facebook :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

δεν μετραει εκει..εχουμε πει για δηλωσεις συμμετοχης μονο εδω!!

----------


## scoufgian

τοτε σβηστε το εκει γιατι μεχρι και ο admin δηλωσε εκει............

----------


## moutsokwstas

μεσα κι εγω, τεταρτη olympico, και παρασκευη reunion, με τους συμμαθητες μου απο την γ λυκειου, ωραια παντα τετοια να εχουμε.

----------


## ζιζινι

αν και καινουρια θα ερθω, πιστευω οτι θα ειναι κατι που αξιζει και θα εχω την ευκαιρια να γνωρισω κοσμο και να μαθω καποια πραγματα απο τη συναντηση αυτη.

----------


## sylver23

> τοτε σβηστε το εκει γιατι μεχρι και ο admin δηλωσε εκει............


στο facebook οταν φτιαχνεις μια εκδηλωση αυτοματα αφηνει τα μελη του γκρουπ να δηλωσουν συμμετοχη.δεν γινεται να απενεργοποιηθει.
για αυτο στην εκδηλωση εχουμε γραψει οτι δηλωσεις συμμετοχης θα γινονται εδω

----------


## scoufgian

> στο facebook οταν φτιαχνεις μια εκδηλωση αυτοματα αφηνει τα μελη του γκρουπ να δηλωσουν συμμετοχη.δεν γινεται να απενεργοποιηθει.
> για αυτο στην εκδηλωση εχουμε γραψει οτι δηλωσεις συμμετοχης θα γινονται εδω


 οκ sylver . :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## frost

[quote=sylver23;178152]αρα εχουμε προς το παρων

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost

ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ Η ΛΙΣΤΑ.............

----------


## scoufgian

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost
16.moutsokwstas
17.ζιζινι

ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ Η ΛΙΣΤΑ

----------


## frost

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Γιάννη

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δυστηχώς επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις που με έχουν αφήσει όλη αυτήν την περίοδο εκτός δεν θα μου επιτρέψουν να παραυρεθώ και στην συνάντηση.
Ελπίζω να περάσετε καλά και να πιείτε και κανένα ποτηράκι και για μένα.

----------


## _thanos_

Γειά σας!! Can I join?? Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω κανέναν αλλά φαντάζομαι πως αν ψάξω για τραπέζι με 15+ άτομα θα σας βρω εύκολα.  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Σαφώς και μπορείς να παρευρεθείς. Ρωτάς που ειναι το ναυτιλία και σε πάνε συνοδεία... Δεν θα είναι 15... θα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι  :Wink:

----------


## Samantha

kai gw 8a r8w, pali den 3erw kanena, alla pote den einai arga na gnwristoume  :Smile:  elpizw na sas brw eukola

----------


## Glomer

Geia sas paidia!!!   :Smile: 
egw to psinw na er8w alla dn xerw kanenan kai 8a eimai san tn vlaka mes'ti mesi :P
Ektos ama sinenoi8w me kanena paidi kai pame mazi  :P

eimai eleu8eros opoios 8elei na m stilei mnm xDD

----------


## dimitris

ουτε κι εμεις γνωριζομασταν απο την αρχη, αλλα το κοινο ενδιαφερον μας για καραβια και θαλασσα, δεν μας ηταν δυσκολο να γινουμε η ποιο "μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα" :Wink:

----------


## Glomer

wraia opote aku  :P
8a er8eis na me pareis apo tin stasi eirinis kai filias kai 8a pame mazi :P
ante vre tuxere 8a gineis kai diasimos :P

----------


## Pavlito

Xaireto ola ta paidia tou forum.. 
Kainourgios stin parea sas kai pisteuo euprosdekstos...
Tha ithela na ertho kai ego sti synantisi gia na gnoristoume apo konta.

----------


## Rocinante

> ουτε κι εμεις γνωριζομασταν απο την αρχη, αλλα το κοινο ενδιαφερον μας για καραβια και θαλασσα, δεν μας ηταν δυσκολο να γινουμε η ποιο "μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα"


Σωστος ο Δημητρης. Για οσους παρευρεθουν πρωτη φορα τους διαβεβαιω οτι θα μπουν αμεσως στο κλιμα γιατι εχουμε ολοι μας κατι κοινο.
Και εγω περισι αισθανομουν στην πρωτη συναντηση στην αρχη περιεργα αν και γνωριζα καποιους αλλα μετα εξελιχθηκαν ολα τελεια.
Η σχεδον τελεια....
Δημητρακη θυμασε τι εγινε εκεινο το βραδυ στο λιμανι???????
Μονο σεισμος δεν εγινε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Τοσο τελεια :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Αλλα και τ΄οτι εισαι λιγο... λιγο καντεμης εχει το γουστο του :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδια καλησπερα...ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ σχετικα αλλα θελω πολυ να ερθω,να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα.Ελπιζω να ειμαι ευπροσδεκτος!!!! :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

μέσα και εγώ παιδιά....

----------


## Leo

> Παιδια καλησπερα...ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ σχετικα αλλα θελω πολυ να ερθω,να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα.Ελπιζω να ειμαι ευπροσδεκτος!!!!


Οι πόρτες της συνάντησης είναι ανοικτές για όλα τα μέλη του Ναυτιλία..., άρα όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε! :Very Happy:

----------


## XENAKIS

dld na ertho sto sef etc????kai meta pou akrivos na paw gia na sas vrw re pedia???

----------


## mastrokostas

> dld na ertho sto sef etc????kai meta pou akrivos na paw gia na sas vrw re pedia???


Αν πας στην αρχή αυτού του θέματος θα βρεις τα πάντα για την συνάντηση !

----------


## celastrus

elpizw na katafero na er8o... auth thn fora!!!

----------


## tonia

Αν και καμια σχεση με τη θαλασσα........το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι μ'αρεσει πολυ και μενω κοντα σε αυτην........μηπως θα μπορουσα να ερθω και εγω??????? Λεω...μηπως.....ε???? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι στην μεγάλη παρέα μας!!!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

wraia wraia!!!  :Smile:  opote lew kai go na erto sakatw!!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

να ερτεις να γινουμε πολλοι οι λωλοι (και ας μην εχουμε λυρα και βιολι)

----------


## ΧΑΤΖΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΗΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ.

ΜΕΝΩ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.

ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Α ρε παιδιά... Σας ζηλεύω... Δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: . Όχι επειδή η Ηγουμενίτσα είναι μακριά, αλλά επειδή οι οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις είναι τέτοιες που ακόμα και Κέρκυρα που θέλω να περάσω αυτό το Σάββατο, το βλέπω χλωμό:?:... Να περάσετε καλά όλοι όσοι θα βρεθείτε!! Καλή διασκέδαση!

----------


## thanos75

Είμαι πολύ καινούριος στο forum και παρακολουθώ κυρίως τα της ακτοπλοιας! Σκέφτομαι να έρθω την Τετάρτη! Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚΟ είναι υπέροχο μέρος.  Ελπίζω ειλικρινά να χωράω στην παρέα!

----------


## _thanos_

τελικά δε θα χρειαστεί τραπέζι 15 ατόμων... αλλά μάλλον όλα τα τραπέζια του olympico...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι μην ζητάτε άδεια να έρθετε. Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε... ΑΠλά δηλώστε συμμετοχή.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αν ολα πανε καλα.Θα ερθω και εγω. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ελευθερία

na sas rotiso kati? poy egine i synantisi i pote tha ginei??
apantiste moy sas parakalo sto e-mail moy elli_ail_1987@yahoo.gr

----------


## fotini86

Μέχρι πότε μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε?? 

Thks  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Υπενθυμίζεται για όλους ό τόπος συνάντησης αναφέραι *εδώ* . Η ώρα είναι 20:00...  Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε  :Very Happy: , ξέρετε ε? Θα είναι μερικοί νωρίτερα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Υπενθυμίζεται για όλους ό τόπος συνάντησης αναφέραι *εδώ* . Η ώρα είναι 20:00...  Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε , ξέρετε ε? Θα είναι μερικοί νωρίτερα...


O Leo θα είναι όμως???Δεν μάθαμε ακόμα... :Smile: :-P

----------


## Leo

Αν δηλώσεις συμμετοχή εσύ Κωστή θα αποκαλύψω τις προθέσεις μου.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στα αλήθεια θέλω!!!Μόνο που υπάρχει ένα μικρούλι πρόβληματάκι...Δεν ξέρω που είναι η καφετέρια... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Leo

Θα είμαι κι εγώ στη συνάντηση... Συλβέστρο πάρε τώρα παρουσίες. Θα μιλήσουμε Κώστα θα σου πώ που είναι  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Vortigern

Tυχεροπουλα σας ζηλευω τωρα....αλλα εγω θα ειμαι στο νησι του καπτεν με τον Νικο V... :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Αυτό λέγεται αντιπερισπασμός.... και αναφέρεται αρμοδίως!

----------


## Vortigern

Ποιος ζηλευη ποιον τωρα ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

--λεο σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι???
--speed πειραιωτης και δεν ξερεις το ολυμπικο??θα μιλησουμε και θα σε κατατοπισω
--vortigern και εγω φυσικα σε ζηλευω


1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost
16.moutsokwstas
17.ζιζινι
 18.tasos@@@
19.thanos
20.samantha
21.glomer
22.pavlito
23.giorgos.... (4 τελειες :Razz: )
24.XENAKIS 
25.celastius
26.tonia
27.naftopoulo
28.thanos 75
29.theofilos-ship ***
30.speedkiller
31.Leo (γιουπι!!!)



**για οσους δεν ξερουν να πουμε οτι αμα θελουν να φερουν καποιο ατομο μαζι τους να το δηλωσουν ως δευτερο/τριτο ατομο (δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι στο φορουμ)

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δεν δηλώσει τι θα γίνει δέν θα τον αφήσουμε να κάτσει στην παρέα μας????

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν δεν δηλώσει τι θα γίνει δέν θα τον αφήσουμε να κάτσει στην παρέα μας????


 δεν ειπαμε κατι τετοιο.απεναντειας.ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε..........απλως η λιστα ειναι τυπικη

----------


## sylver23

> Αν δεν δηλώσει τι θα γίνει δέν θα τον αφήσουμε να κάτσει στην παρέα μας????


ειπαμε δεν ειμαστε μπαμπουλες.οπως λεει και ο γιαννης η λιστα ειναι τυπικη ωστε να ξερουμε περιπου τα ατομα για να κλεισουμε τον καταλληλο χωρο

----------


## efouskayak

μια θεσούλα σε μια γωνίτσα και για μένα ρε παιδιά !!!!!!!! Δεν θα ενοχλώ καθόλου  :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

και άλλη μια θεσούλα για μένα παρακαλώ..

----------


## Speedkiller

> --λεο σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι???
> --speed πειραιωτης και δεν ξερεις το ολυμπικο??θα μιλησουμε και θα σε κατατοπισω


Μη βαράς ρε συ sylver!Δεν συχνάζω προς τα κει!

----------


## vinman

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω και εγώ... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Πολύ χαίρομαι, μας έχεις λήψει και θα το δείς... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Να με υπολογίζεται και με εμένα

----------


## _thanos_

...και το (19) με underscore πριν και μετά  :Razz: 





> --λεο σου χαλαω εγω χατιρι???
> --speed πειραιωτης και δεν ξερεις το ολυμπικο??θα μιλησουμε και θα σε κατατοπισω
> --vortigern και εγω φυσικα σε ζηλευω
> 
> 
> 1.Παναγιώτης
> 2.scoufgian 
> 3.ben bruce
> 4.voyager
> ...

----------


## parianos

Θα φερει καποιος laptop στη συναντηση ;

----------


## Leo

Μόνο ένας??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Εγώ θα είμαι επιφυλακτικός μέχρι να έρθει η εβδομάδα γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να φύγω για δουλειά εκτός Αθηνών  :Sad: 
Αλήθεια παίδες τι το θέλετε το laptop στη συνάντηση?  :Razz:

----------


## fotini86

Ε ναι!! Αν είναι να κάτσουμε σπίτια μας και να τα λεμε μέσα από το forum...

Θα μαζευτούμε 30 άτομα πάνω από 1 ή 2 laptop  :Confused:

----------


## fotini86

Παρεμπιπτόντως θα μαι και εγώ εκεί!! 

(εκτός απροόπτου...)

----------


## Leo

Να αταλλάξουν αρχεία, να δείξουν κάτι κλπ... Η συνάντηση δεν έχει πρόγραμμα παρουσίασης η κάτι παρόμοιο, χαλαρά έιναι όλα. Αν καποιος θέλει να φέρει λαπτοπ δικαιωμά του... κι αν ένας άλλος δεν θέλει επίσης δικό του δικαίωμα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολλες καλημερες καταρχην και κατα δευτερον τελικα εκτος απο εμενα θα ερθει και ενας φιλος μου που επισης ειναι στο φορουμ και μου ειπε να τον δηλωσω.Melis7.Ανυπομονω πολυ για να πω την αληθεια.......!!!!@@@

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να είστε σίγουροι ότι ήρθατε στυο σωστό μαγαζί...
Το κόκκινο φανάρι στο Μικρολίμανο είναι σε αληθή διόππτευση περίπου 224° και το πράσινο στο λιμανάκι κοντά στο ΣΕΦ σε 203°.
bearings.jpg
map.jpg

----------


## tonia

Loipon.......den xreiasthke na to skeftw kai poly...tha erthw kai tha ferw kai mia filh mou...I hope there is no problem with that.....mono pou yparxei periptwsh na arghsoume ligo....tha perasoume wraia......save two sheets for us pleaseeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tonia

> Μέχρι πότε μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε?? 
> 
> Thks


 

Είδα οτι τελικά δήλωσες συμμετοχή.Χαίρομαι.....Θα τα πούμε από κοντά.... :Smile:

----------


## roussosf

> *Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για την άνοιξη (ίσως και για το Καλοκάιρι) την Τετάρτη 18-3-2009 στο Olympico* * (κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)**
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30578
> Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...
> *


Εντάξει όλα θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί αλλα αν στην προσκληση ειχε και ΕΤΑ θα ήταν πλήρης

----------


## tonia

> Εντάξει όλα θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί αλλα αν στην προσκληση ειχε και ΕΤΑ θα ήταν πλήρης


 
Γιατί έχω την εντυπωση οτι τελικά το Olympico θα είναι κλεισμένο για ολους εμάς!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## _thanos_

μήπως να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο να κλείσουμε τρα... εεε μαγαζί;  :Smile: 




> Γιατί έχω την εντυπωση οτι τελικά το Olympico θα είναι κλεισμένο για ολους εμάς!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη δεν παίζεσαι... Πιό ναυτικός δεν γίνεται. Μιλάμε για τρέλα.... :Very Happy: .

Στις 20.00 το βράδυ είναι η βασική ώρα .... Τουλάχιστόν 3-4 φορές είναι γραμμένο αυτό μέσα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## tonia

> μήπως να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο να κλείσουμε τρα... εεε μαγαζί;


 
Δεν ξέρω thano αναλογως τα ατομα που εχουν πει οτι θα ερθουν ........ και εχω την εντύπωση οτι μάλλον θα είναι πολλα.... :Surprised:

----------


## sylver23

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost
16.moutsokwstas
17.ζιζινι
 18.tasos@@@
19.thanos
20.samantha
21.glomer
22.pavlito
23.giorgos.... (4 τελειες :Razz: )
24.XENAKIS 
25.celastius
26.tonia
27.tonia (2ο ατομο)
28.thanos 75
29.naftopoulo
30.speedkiller
31.Leo (γιουπι!!!)
32.efouskayak
33.helatros68
34.vinman ***
35.ellinis
36.naias II ***
37.fotini86
38.melis7
39.theofilos-ship ***
40.roussosf

παιδια μην ανησυχειτε.Το ολυμπικο ειναι πολυ μεγαλη καφετερια που χωραει το 1/4 του ναυτιλια.Τραπεζακια θα κλεισουμε και αν κρινω απο τις συμμετοχες μαλλον θα μας βαλουν στον χωρο του εστιατοριου οπως και την προηγουμενη φορα.!

----------


## Rocinante

> Να αταλλάξουν αρχεία, να δείξουν κάτι κλπ... Η συνάντηση δεν έχει πρόγραμμα παρουσίασης η κάτι παρόμοιο.


Μπορω να απαγγειλω ορισμενα κομματια απο την τελευταια ποιηικη μου συλλογη με τιτλο "Το στραβο κουπι" ?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μπορω να απαγγειλω ορισμενα κομματια απο την τελευταια ποιηικη μου συλλογη με τιτλο "Το στραβο κουπι" ?


Θα τα ακουσω με μεγαλη μου ευχαριστηση φιλε μου αν πρωτα με αφησετε εμενα να σας δειξω καποιους πινακες μου απ'την τελευταια μου συλλογη "οι κρυφες σκεψεις μια γαριδας".... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

> Το κόκκινο φανάρι στο Μικρολίμανο είναι σε αληθή διόππτευση περίπου 224° και το πράσινο στο λιμανάκι κοντά στο ΣΕΦ σε 203°.


Αν τελικά καταφέρω να έρθω, θα δώσω αυτή τη πληροφορία στο ταξιτζή :mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

> Μπορω να απαγγειλω ορισμενα κομματια απο την τελευταια ποιηικη μου συλλογη με τιτλο "Το στραβο κουπι" ?


ΟΧΙ!! :Razz: 




> Θα τα ακουσω με μεγαλη μου ευχαριστηση φιλε μου αν πρωτα με αφησετε εμενα να σας δειξω καποιους πινακες μου απ'την τελευταια μου συλλογη "οι κρυφες σκεψεις μια γαριδας"....


ποσα θα μας πληρωσεις για να μας τους δειξεις? :Razz: 




> Αν τελικά καταφέρω να έρθω, θα δώσω αυτή τη πληροφορία στο ταξιτζή


οκ φιλε ναιας θα τα πουμε στην επομενη συναντηση :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sonia24

Εγω θα το ηθελα πολυ να ερθω και το εχω δηλωσει, αλλα δυστυχως την τεταρτη εχω μια υποχρεωση που μου ειχε διαφυγει και δυστυχως δεν αλλαζει (ειναι και η ανοιξη τωρα, με δικαιολογει...  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σε όλους τούς καλούς φίλους.
Βάλτε και εμένα στην λίστα.
Αυτά δεν χάνονται._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χαίρομαι που μαζευτήκε σε ακόμη μία συνάντηση μας τόσος κόσμος και πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι.

----------


## xara

Ούτε εγώ θα είμαι, γιατί θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδος, δια μέσου Αδριατικής.
Φαντάζομαι πως θα περάσετε υπέροχα όπως πάντα.

----------


## mpoumpoulina

:Razz:  Εγω αν δεν ερθει και ο Νικος δεν ερχομαι ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pavlito

Pavlito paron!!!

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Για την επιθυμητή  πορεία,βάζω τον αυτόματο πιλότο!!!! :Razz:

----------


## mvarris

Ο Γερόλυκος σας στελνει ναυτικούς χαιρετισμούς
Καλή επιτυχία!!!!!

----------


## capt.paris

Τζόβενα δέχεστε?? 
Θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε

----------


## Leo

Capt. Pari... είπαμε όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε  :Very Happy: . Καλοδεχούμενος!

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη βλεπω μια μικρη ασαφεια στις παρουσιες και επειδη στο παρελθον σε παρομοιες συναντησεις ειχαμε και εκτακτες συμμετοχες αλλα και περιπτωσεις μη προσελευσης πιστευω με τα εως τωρα δεδομενα οτι το νουμερο πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στο 50.
Και να το ξαναπουμε για οσους θα ελθουν σε εκδηλωη μας για πρωτη φορα. Ελατε να γνωρισετε την παρεα μας. Θα δειτε ενα εκ πρωτης οψεως ενα ανομοιογενες κοινο απο ανδρες και γυναικες εφηβους ωριμους αλλα και καποιας περασμενης ηλικιας οπως ο προλαλησας Super Moderator αλλα με μια κοινη αγαπη για τη θαλασσα. Αυτη ειναι η παρεα του Nautilia.gr

----------


## parianos

Για βαλτε εμενα στην λιστα...

----------


## Leo

> Για βαλτε εμενα στην λιστα...


Αν δεν το έλεγες θα σε ρωτούσα..... Περίμενα και δικαιώθηκα..  :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Δυστηχώς παιδιά δε θα μπορέσω να παρεβρεθώ στη συνάντηση αφού βρίσκομαι κρήτη και το πρόγραμμά μου αυτό τον καιρό είναι λίγο βαρύ. Πιστεύω να παρεβρεθώ σε κάποια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις.

----------


## PiEpsilon

Τετάρτη 18/03 20:00 Olympico, θα έρθω κι εγώ.

----------


## Naias II

Τελικά παίδες θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών. :Sad: 
Ελπίζω στην επόμενη συνάντηση να τα πούμε. Θα βρίσκομαι online να μάθω τα νέα σας. Καλά να περάσετε  :Razz:

----------


## Pavlito

Kalispera se olous....
Afou anastatosa olo to P.N. katafera telika na skatzaro tin vardia tis tetartis kai na eimai 100% ekei..
Na fero photografiki????

----------


## kapas

να πω και εγω οτι κατα 90% θα ερθω  :Very Happy: , εχω και καποιες (φοιτητικες) υποχρεωσεις που θα προσπαθησω να τις οργανωσω, αλλα μαλλον θα ειμαι εκει!!! :Razz:

----------


## Νίκος Δεσύπρης

> Θα ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρεια να βρεθουμε ολοι (σοοι ενδιαφερονται για το αθλημα της ιστιοπλοιας) και να γνωριστουμε αφου με καποιους επικοινωνουμε μεσω φορουμ. 
> Αλλωστε ξεκιναει και το προγραμμα των αγωνων και η γνωριμια μεταξυ μας παιζει πολυ σημαντικο ρολο....
> 
> Σας περιμενουμε με μεγαλη χαρα!


Και σε μένα χαρά μου ειναι να γνωριστώ με φίλους της ιστιοπλοίας.Περιμένετε και εμένα!!!!!!!! :Razz: 
ρ

----------


## sylver23

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost
16.moutsokwstas
17.ζιζινι
 18.tasos@@@
19.thanos
20.samantha
21.glomer
22.pavlito
23.giorgos.... (4 τελειες :Razz: )
24.XENAKIS 
25.celastius
26.tonia
27.tonia (2ο ατομο)
28.thanos 75
29.naftopoulo
30.speedkiller
31.Leo (γιουπι!!!)
32.efouskayak
33.helatros68
34.vinman ***
35.ellinis
36.C. Kάρολος
37.fotini86
38.melis7
39.theofilos-ship ***
40.roussosf
41.ankona2005
42.capt.paris
43.parianos
44.PiEpsilon
45.kapas ***
46.Νικος Δεσύπρης

----------


## Ελευθερία

sygnomi poy rotao alla epeidis meno stin siteia kriti, tha mporoysate na epikoinonisete mazi moy gia na ertho giati den ksero poy einai to stadio eirinis kai filias??
to msn moy einai eriaman_lag@windowslive.com
to e-mail moy einai elli_ail_1987@yahoo.gr
o arithmos moy einai ************
sas parakalo epikoinoniste mazi moy!!
sas eyxaristo poly!!

----------


## stelios

Φίλε Sylver δώσε μου το νούμερο 47, παρακάλω!!
Κατά 99% μέσα και εγώ στην συνάντηση...αν και ψιλοκολλάω καθώς δεν ξέρω κανέναν σας, πέρα από τον Voyager..αλλά OK!

----------


## xristostallas

ypologiste kai emena tin tetarti!kainoyrios stin parea sas.

----------


## scoufgian

ε ρε λαος............. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Φίλε Sylver δώσε μου το νούμερο 47, παρακάλω!!
> Κατά 99% μέσα και εγώ στην συνάντηση...αν και ψιλοκολλάω καθώς δεν ξέρω κανέναν σας, πέρα από τον Voyager..αλλά OK!


Στέλιο αφού ξέρεις τον .voyager είναι σαν να ξέρεις πάνω απο τους μισούς της συνάντησης. Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, έλα θα περάσουμε όμορφα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ε ρε τι εχει να γινει.......@@@

----------


## tonia

> Ε ρε τι εχει να γινει.......@@@


Το "ελα να δεις" θα γινει..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το "ελα να δεις" θα γινει..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Σωστη η Τονια!!!!

----------


## tonia

> Σωστη η Τονια!!!!


Ε.....ναι......εφόσον  θα μαζευτουμε οπως το παμε,πανω απο σαραντα ατομα......μονο μη την κανετε......ε!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Μόνο συμμετοχή δηλώνουμε εδώ. Chat στην κεντρική σελίδα παρακαλώ  :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Η συνάντηση θα αποκτήσει νόημα καθώς αν όλα πάνε καλά θα έρθω.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά που το πιστεύω πραγματικά.
Την καλη μέρα μου σε όλους απο την όπμορφη ΚΡΗΤΗ !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Αγαπητό μέλος Nikos, για chat επάνω στην κεντρική σελίδα ,εδώ είναι μόνο για αυτούς που θα έρθουν στην συνάντηση ! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αγαπητό μέλος Nikos, για chat επάνω στην κεντρική σελίδα ,εδώ είναι μόνο για αυτούς που θα έρθουν στην συνάντηση !


ελα ντε!!!καλα του τα λες!!!αλλα ειναι συγχωρεμενος λογω δουλειας.Διακιολογημενη απουσια. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## roussosf

να δωσω τους χαιρετισμους μου για την βραδυνη συναντηση δυστηχως δεν θα ειμαι
παρουσιαστηκε προβλημα στην μπορνα και δεν δουλευει το καζανι 
οπως καταλαβαινετε την ωρα που θα πινετε τον καφε σας εγω θα ειμαι βαρδια στο στοκολο
και με την ευκαιρια αυτη θα κανω και μποκερ
για οσους δεν καταλαβαν χαλασε το καλοριφερ στο σπιτι και κρυωνει η οικογενεια και θα παρω το τελευταιο πετρελαιο για φετος
καλα να περασετε

----------


## dimitris

> να δωσω τους χαιρετισμους μου για την βραδυνη συναντηση δυστηχως δεν θα ειμαι
> παρουσιαστηκε προβλημα στην μπορνα και δεν δουλευει το καζανι 
> οπως καταλαβαινετε την ωρα που θα πινετε τον καφε σας εγω θα ειμαι βαρδια στο στοκολο
> και με την ευκαιρια αυτη θα κανω και μποκερ
> για οσους δεν καταλαβαν χαλασε το καλοριφερ στο σπιτι και κρυωνει η οικογενεια και θα παρω το τελευταιο πετρελαιο για φετος
> καλα να περασετε


κι επειδη το καναμε chat... φιλε roussosf δεν κρατησες λιγο πετρελαιο απο την πρωτοχρονια??? :Razz:  θυμασαι εκεινη την ωρα που τ'αλλαζε ο καπετανιος :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Θα θελα πολυ να ειμαι στην ομορφη παρεα σας σημερα αλλα επαγγελματικες υποθεσεις και υποχρεωσεις απαιτουν να "δεσω" στην Πατρα. Περιμενα μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη μηπως αλλαξει κατι, αλλα τελικα δεν εγινε τιποτα!  :Sad:  Ελπιζω η επομενη συναντηση να ειναι στο κοντινο μελλον. Να περασετε ομορφα  :Cool:

----------


## marine_300

θα έρθω και εγω με 4 φιλαράκια μου  :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

1.Παναγιώτης
2.scoufgian 
3.ben bruce
4.voyager
5.eng **
6.blueseacat
7.navigation 
8.mastropanagos
9.sylver23
10.rocinante
11.dimitris
12.prutanis
13.stefanos p
14.evridiki
15.frost
16.moutsokwstas
17.ζιζινι
 18.tasos@@@
19.thanos
20.samantha
21.glomer
22.pavlito
23.giorgos.... (4 τελειες :Razz: )
24.XENAKIS 
25.celastius
26.tonia
27.tonia (2ο ατομο)
28.thanos 75
29.naftopoulo
30.speedkiller
31.Leo (γιουπι!!!)
32.efouskayak
33.helatros68
34.vinman ***
35.ellinis
36.C. Kάρολος
37.fotini86
38.melis7
39.theofilos-ship ***
40.xristostallas
41.ankona2005
42.capt.paris
43.parianos
44.PiEpsilon
45.kapas ***
46.Νικος Δεσύπρης
47.stelios
48.heraklion
49.marine 300
50,51,52,53.marine 300 (4 φιλοι)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶ντε να προλάβουμε τη συνάντηση...

-Starboard, steer on stadium
-Starboard, steer on stadium

-Stand by engine
-Stand by engine

----------


## dimitris

Καλα Παναγιωτη εσυ ελα με αυτο κι εμεις θα ερθουμε με το σκαφος του προεδρου... :Very Happy: 
P1260015.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλα Παναγιωτη εσυ ελα με αυτο κι εμεις θα ερθουμε με το σκαφος του προεδρου...
> P1260015.jpg


για τους Νελιτες οι μετακινησεις τζαμπα.Ολοι οι υπολοιποι 5 ευρω περα δωθε............... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

φοιτητικο εχει?

----------


## scoufgian

> φοιτητικο εχει?


εσυ το ξεφτυλισες.............ειπαμε να βγαλει και τιποτα ο προεδρος......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Δυστυχώς για τρίτη συνεχή συνάντηση,επαγγελματικοί λόγοι δεν με αφήνουν να είμαι κοντά σε καλούς φίλους που μου έχουν λείψει ιδιαίτερα....
Εύχομαι σε όλους σας να περάσετε υπέροχα γιατί το αξίζετε πραγματικά!

----------


## thanos75

Παιδιά καλησπέρα
Τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω...Μου προέκυψε μια έκτακτη οικογενειακή δουλειά και δεν βλέπω να ξεμπερδεύω πριν τις 21.00 δεδομένων και των αντίξοων καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούν  αυτή τη στιγμή! Να περάσετε καλά και sorry for any inconvenience που λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι ¶γγλοι.  Σίγουρα θα τα πούμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σε όλους !!!
Παιδιά εγώ την πάτησα, είμαι με 39 πυρετό στο κρεβάτι.
Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να έλθω, και το ήθελα πάρα πολύ.
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα περάσετε καλά.
Ρε να μην έχω την τύχη σας ;_

----------


## PiEpsilon

Παίδες την επόμενη φορά θα γνωριστούμε καλύτερα.

----------


## blueseacat

:-P Αν και 2η συνάντηση για μένα στο Ολύμπικο (η πρώτη για μένα ήταν η κοπή της πίττας στο Ελυρος) μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να συναντήσω και να μιλήσω με αρκετά μέλη που δεν γνώριζα. Λίγο δύσκολη προς το παρόν η αντιστοιχία ονόματος/username του κάθε μελους αλλά που θα πάει ? σιγά-σιγά θα τα μάθωωω. Πέρασα πολύ ωραία και αναμένω την επόμενη !!! Οσο για την παρέα των ιστιοπλόων ελπίζω να σας συναντήσω φυσικά στον 1ο αγώνα μας της Υδρας για φέτος. Ραντεβού λοιπόν στην Υδρονέταααα για ποτάκιιιιι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## capten4

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΕΑ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ....ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ, ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ !!!!

----------


## evridiki

Πιστευω οτι περασαμε ολοι πολυ ωραια! Αντε και στην επομενη συναντηση μας!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Κάπου που να μην είμαστε όχλος....

----------


## PiEpsilon

Ξέρουμε πότε και που? ή είναι νωρίς?

----------


## fotini86

> Πιστευω οτι περασαμε ολοι πολυ ωραια! Αντε και στην επομενη συναντηση μας!!!


Καλά εντάξει μην το δέσουμε και κόμπο... 

Προσωπικά για μένα που βρέθηκα πρώτη φορά σε συνάντηση του forum, το περίμενα πιο ενδιαφέρον .....Απλά σκορπισμένοι θα το έλεγα σε τρία διαφορετικά "μεγάλα" τραπέζια και για αυτούς που ήδη είχαν γνωρίσει παλιότερα άλλα μέλη ήταν απλά μια ακόμη συνάντηση. 

Anyway, ας πούμε πως την επόμενη θα είναι διαφορετικά...

----------


## sylver23

φωτεινη ειναι λιγο δυσκολο 40 ατομα να κατσουν σε ενα τραπεζι και ακομα και αυτο να γινοντανε ο ενας με τον αλλο θα ηταν ακομα πιο μακρια.
Περα απο αυτο απο την πρωτη συναντηση δεν γινεται να τους γνωρισεις ολους.
Σιγα σιγα γινονται αυτα.

*Ωραία περασαμε και σε αυτήν την συνάντηση.Γνωρίσαμε ακόμα περισσότερα μέλη.Γενικά ολα ήταν πολύ ωραία.Υπήρχαν βέβαια κάποιοι που θα θέλαμε να είναι κοντά μας αλλα λογω αποστασης και υποχρεώσεων δεν ηταν εφικτο (θανασης,νιονιος,νικος,βινμαν,βορτιγκερν,τρακμαν και πολλοι αλλοι)*

P3183850.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλα ηταν, γνωρισα νεα μελη, απλα περιμενω να φτιαξει ο καιρος να καθομαστε εξω και να χαζευουμε καποιο καραβακι και να μην ειμαστε κλεισμενοι πισω απο μια τζαμαρια. την επομενη φορα περιμενω να ακουσω  καποια ανακοινωση που περιμενα να ακουσω αλλα δεν ακουσα, δεν πειραζει.

----------


## navigation

Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη που δεν κατάφερα να έρθω αλλα και να ειδοποιήσω οτι δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί! Ελπίζω την επόμενη να τα καταφέρω!

----------


## evridiki

Φωτεινη την επομενη φορα σιγουρα θα ειναι διαφορετικα...Σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο... χωριστηκαμε σε τρια τραπεζια αναλογα με τα ενδιαφεροντα μας αυτη την φορα....
 Φυσικα και 40 ατομα που ειμασταν ηταν αυτονοητο να γινει κατι τετοιο...Μεγαλα παιδια ειμαστε ομως και οποιος θελει να γνωριστει και να γνωρισει το κανει... Ραντεβου την επομενη φορα που ισως θα ειναι και συντομα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

> Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη που δεν κατάφερα να έρθω αλλα και να ειδοποιήσω οτι δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί! Ελπίζω την επόμενη να τα καταφέρω!


Μας ελειψες παντως...την επομενη φορα ομως...απουσια δεν δεχομαστε... :Wink:

----------


## fotini86

Όταν αναφέρω πως δεν ήταν ενδιαφέρον εννοώ από άποψη θεματολογίας και όχι από άποψη γνωριμιών. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να μην μπορείς να γνωρίσεις 40 άτομα μέσα σε 2 ώρες και σε αυτό συμφωνώ. Απλά είχαν προταθεί κάποια θέματα προς συζήτηση για την συνάντηση για τα οποία εγώ δεν άκουσα τπτ εκείνη την μέρα.

Αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## Leo

Φωτεινή στις συνατήσεις μας χαλαρώνουμε και συζητάμε σε άλλο επίπεδο και τόνο. Δεν υπάρχει ατζέντα... ίσως δεν κατάλαβες καλά το σκεπτικό της συνάντησης. Μαζευόμαστε για γνωριμία face2face και σύσφιξη σχέσεων κυρίως μεταξύ των μελών κλπ  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και τα πλοια στο πελαγος οταν συναντιουνται δεν λενε τιποτα, κανα σφυριγμα καμια ατακα στο VHF αλλα παντα ζεσταινονται οι καρδιες των ναυτικων!Ετσι και στις συναντησεις του naytilia βρισκουμε και αλλους-ες που τους αρεσουν οι θαλασσες, τα πλοια, η ελευθερια που προσφερεται στον μαγικο τουτο μικροκοσμο μας,μεσα σε αυτον τον μπουζουκοποδοσφαιροπολιτικο κρατουμενο κοσμο που αναγκαζομαστε να ζουμε!

----------


## navigation

> Μας ελειψες παντως...την επομενη φορα ομως...απουσια δεν δεχομαστε...


Αυτό μαρέσει εδω μέσα...το οτι ακολουθούνται πάντα δημοκρατικές διαδικασιες!!! :Very Happy:  Απο τώρα λοιπόν είμαι μέσα στην επόμενη συναντηση (φτάνει να μην είναι μεσα στις γιορτές το Πάσχα)

----------


## mike_rodos

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να είμουν και εγώ μαζί σας στις συναντήσεις... και ας μην προλάβαινά να σας γνωρίσω όλους με την πρώτη φορά... ben θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με αυτά που λες...

----------


## ζιζινι

δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να παρευρεθω στη συναντηση που εγινε, λογω ιωσης αλλα και του γεγονοτος οτι παραλληλα ετοιμαζα ενα reunion  αποφοιτων του σχολειου. θα ειχε ενδιαφερον ως νεο μελος, να γνωρισω καποια προσωπα απο κοντα, ελπιζω αυτο να γινει την επομενη φορα.

----------


## nfotis

Υγεία και καλή διάθεση να υπάρξει, και όλα γίνονται.

Εγώ μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή έλπιζα ότι θα κατάφερνα να έρθω, αλλά τελικά μετά τις 8μμ τελείωσα, και με τη βροχή είχα άλλες έγνοιες στο μυαλό μου (= να μη γίνω παπί, κάτι που δεν κατάφερα τελικά...)

Ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να ορίσουμε μια θεματική συνάντηση; Π.χ. όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ποντοπόρα περισσότερο να κάνουμε μια μίνι συνάντηση, ώστε να μπορούμε να ιδωθούμε όλοι με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα;

Είναι τόσο τεράστια η θεματολογία του φόρουμ, που είναι αδύνατο να ξέρεις τους πάντες και τα πάντα!

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τις συναντήσεις που κάνουμε έχουν κατα κύριο λόγο να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας, αυτός είναι απο τους λόγους που έχουμε δεθεί και εχουμε γίνει μια μεγάλη παρέα.
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μίνι συναντήσεις διότι πολύ απλά στις συναντήσεις γίνονται αντίστοιχες ομάδες που έχουν κοινά ενδιφέροντα (ακτοπλοία, ιστορία ναυτιλίας, ποντοπόρος και ιστιοπλοία).

----------


## cataman

Έχουμε κάνα νέο για την επόμενη συνάντηση του Nautilia.gr? 
Μιας και σίγουρα δεν θα μπορέσουμε να πάμε όλοι στο ταξίδι στην Τήνο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MODERATORS και μη καμια συναντηση στο ολυμπικο βλεπετε στον οριζοντα?Καλη περιπτωση ειναι τωρα που ανοιξε ο καιρος και εχουν ερθει και νεα μελη.Η οχι?

----------


## sylver23

αφου ειπαμε να παμε στον θαλη και μετα για καφεδακι μαλλον φλοισβο..αρα για συναντηση δεν πιανεται και αυτο?

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=63508&page=4

----------

